

Silicon Valley Homeless Feel The Grip Of Recession's Long Reach - valgaze
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/01/silicon-valley-poverty-homeless_n_1302348.html?page=1

======
valgaze
This I believe is Mr. Carey from the article:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUmlas_gPHU>

